# buff tc's new beginning



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 1, 2003)

Woo! Hoo!! I am starting a new diary with my new name...still same ole me, though. I don't know, yet, what I will post here. Might just be a place to bitch or I might decide to post my workouts or menus...I just don't know. 

Since this is my diary and I can put whatever I want...I want to put a current picture of my all time love...my tattoos!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I didn't get to the gym yesterday...too damn much homework and shit to do.   I still have a ton of homework today...but I am going to the gym if it kills me...so if I don't ever come back - you know why. I am just kidding. I am going to get to the gym, though.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

*3/2/03*

*AM * 
Homework....

16 oz water + mult vit.
1/2 c oatmeal
5 egg whites
1 yolk

homework....

1 ddp (bad me)

homework....


...more later


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

Just in case you haven't figured it out...I am NOT in the mood to do my homework today. It fucking sucks! I want to play on the internet instead or play in my garden...I DO NOT  want to do Spanish, Chemistry, Piano, Global Issues, or my Scientific Term...it all sucks today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

...more homework  

Mmmm...I am having chicken fajitas tonight...minus the torilla. Damn they sound good.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

btw...I am stuck  

I just can't get past this plateau(sp?) I have been here for months  My weight lifting is going well, though.

oh well, I will just stick with it...it will happen eventually. I hope.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 2, 2003)

What plateau?  Is it strength, BF%, diet related....what have you hit a plateau in?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> What plateau?  Is it strength, BF%, diet related....what have you hit a plateau in?




It is body fat. When I first started w8 lifting and exercising (Oct 2001) I was 248lbs. Now I am 160lbs. I am only 5'3" 
I went from like 43% BF to 23%(still WAY to high) and I have been stuck at that. I have large muscle for a woman...I get comments ALL the time from people asking me if I am a bodybuilder...at least I am going the right way


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I paid my "Elite Membership" today!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I can't go to the gym again today!!!  I have toooo much homework. I don't even know if I a going to finish it today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

He He He...even though I know it will only be for a minute...I have all the last post on all 10 most recent posts.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2003)

So ... what are you taking in school?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> So ... what are you taking in school?



I am taking 19 hours...
     ~Global Issues (current affairs basically)
     ~Organic (NOT orgasmic lol) Chemistry II
     ~Theatre (play set-up, etc.)
     ~Piano (intro for dumbass adults)
     ~Organic Chem II Lab (Monday afternoons)
     ~Spanish II (the one that is kicking my ass!!!)

I will be done at the University I am attending in May...then I have one more (providing I pass this one) Spanish class. Then I will have my BA in Biology. I want to teach high school next fall. I hope I get it together so I can.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Buff, sexy and smart ... great combo!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

*03/03/03 (Cool date)*

I am ashamed. I am not even going to post today's meals. I missed 2...didn't add the right amount of carbs etc...


Tomorrow is a new day. I already have my meals planned and ready. The only good thing I managed to day was to drink about 7 liters of water.   

No gym again today....wtf is my problem??? Oh yeah, my long day at school was today.

Did you know that cooked brown rice freezes REALLY well in individual 1/2 cup portions???? It does.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

*03/04/03*

2 women's multi vitamins

water 256 oz ---> about 7 liters 

7:30 am
5 egg whites
2 egg yolks
1/2c cooked brown rice
1 tbsp. Newman's BV

11:15 am
1 can tuna
2.5 tsp. real mayo 
1 tsp. flax oil
1 grapefruit

2:45 pm
Chicken breast (6 oz)
I didn't have time to go home on my break and this is all I had with me.  

6:45 pm (I know...too much time between)
6 oz extra lean ground beef 
2 cups shredded romaine
1 tsp flax oil
1 tbs Newman's BV

9:45 pm
1/2 oz walnuts
6 oz chicken breast
1/2 tbsp NBV


TOTALS: 

Fat: 65  
Carbs: 55  
Protein: 169  
Cal:   1487


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

Had to stop in to say 'hi'!

Keep up the work! 

I know it must be tough with such a big load of course work but sounds like you are getting there!

I remember the Organic Chemistry II!! That course made everyone shudder when I was in college...that and Physics!! Grrrrr....!!! But I loved to go to those classes since most of the engineeers that took 'm were pretty good looking! 

Your tattoos are huge!  Ouch is all I can say!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

No Lina ... her tattoos are very very cool - and the isn't as bad as everyone thinks.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Had to stop in to say 'hi'!
> ...


Hi! Thank you for stopping in. And thanks for the encouragement...I am almost done and sometimes I feel really stressed so it is nice to hear "keep it up". I know there is an end in site.

Biology is my major but I have take the chemistry...ARGGGHHH!! Not my strong area. Thats ok. This my last of 4 chem classes.

My tattoos didn't really hurt. I love them though!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and the isn't as bad as everyone thinks.


RIGHTO my man!! They aren't as bad as some think.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

I forgot to say in my post about yesterdays bad meal day that I went all day WITHOUT a ddp(diet dr pepper)...that is HARD for me to do. I will have to go post this in the diet soda thread too. 


On a bad note...I had several pieces of sugar free chewing gum. I could help myself.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

...it is 3pm  and I haven't had a ddp...just water AND lots of it!! 

Oh...no gum today either.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm thinking the front view of the AV would be spectacular! he he


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm thinking the front view of the AV would be spectacular! he he


LOL  there will be none of that...not at least until I get my boobs fixed!! Soon! Soon! Soon!! I can't wait!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh Damn awesome paint young lady!!!! Smoken'


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanx!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> LOL  there will be none of that...*not at least until I get my boobs fixed!!* Soon! Soon! Soon!! I can't wait!



yeah!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't feel very well today  

My head hurts


----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)

Way to go on the Diet soda

Hope you feel better

What's wrong with your boobs?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 03/04/03*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 2 women's multi vitamins
> 
> water 256 oz ---> about 7 liters
> ...



I just updated this for yesterday. Doesn't look real good, but it is better than yesterday.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hope you feel better
> 
> What's wrong with your boobs?



Thank you. I hope so, too. 

My boobs have migrated south. I lost a BUNCH of weight and they have lost their elasticity. I went from a 38/40 GG when I was 248lbs to a 34/36 DD now at 160lbs. They are not a pretty site.  But I aim to fix them soon!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

Maybe my head ache is a diet dp withdrawl symptom...I was a diet dp freak...I don't want to tell you how many a day I drank.

Ok, I will since I quit  I drank between 6-10 cans on some days. On regular days I drank 4-8. 

See, that is why I have a headache...caffeine withdrawls.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 6, 2003)

*3/5/03*

I need a keeper. I forgot my vitamins this morning.

water - 6 ltrs

12:30pm <----yes pm I felt like shit in the morning and I didn't eat
6 oz chicken breast
1/2c brown rice
1 TBS NBV
1 tsp safflower oil

3:45pm
Tuna (whole can)
1 TBS mayo
1 tsp safflower oil
1 med apple

7:30pm
6 oz chicken breast
Zucchini, cauliflower, 1/2 jalapeño pepper
1 TBS NBS
1 tsp flax oil

11:00pm
6 oz ground turkey(99% fat free)
1/2 jalapeño
1/2 oz walnuts
1 med apple

Totals w/ veges
Fat: 57
Carbs: 77
Protein:147

Calories: 1406


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 6, 2003)

*3/6/03*

2 GNC Women's Slow release multi vitamin

5 ltrs water

7:30am
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 c oatmeal
(late for work...had no fat)

12:30pm
Tuna - whole can
1 TBS mayo
1 tsp flax oil
1 med apple

4:00pm
6 oz turkey (99% ff)
2 cups romaine 
1 TBS NBV
1 tsp flax oil
1 jalapeño pepper

8:00pm
6 oz blue hake fillet
2 c spinach - raw
2/3 oz walnuts

11:30pm
6 oz ground turkey
mushrooms, 1/2 jalapeño
1 TBS NBV
1 tsp safflower oil
1 med grapefruit

Totals
Fat: 64
Carbs: 90
Protein: 158

Calories: 1522


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 6, 2003)

*Workout 3/5 & 3/6*

It is very late so I will be brief.

Tuesday was legs - I did squats, incline leg press, calf machine (short on time)

Wednesday was chest - I did bench, incline flys, decline DB, fly machine, & chest press


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

Buff - Your totals are too low.  Bring them up a bit but slowly!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

Woo Hoo! I FINALLY made it back to the gym. School and spring activities have just kicked my ass. I missed it soo much...I didn't realize how much.

I did triceps and shoulders. It is really late so I will post my workout tomorrow.


----------

